# Cajun Injector XL ... "NO SMOKE"   what to do......



## baclay9 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everybody, this is my first post here. Have been lurking for a while. I recently bought my first smoker and have a question.

I bought a Cajun Injector XL with the double glass doors. I seasoned it as per the directions last night by coating the inside in vege oil and letting it run 2 hours.

Tonight I thought I would give it a dry run so I put about 1/2 cup of pecan wood chips in the tray after bringing the temp up to 225. It has been running at temp for 2 hours and isn't really making any smoke at all. I can smell the wood but can't see any smoke. I looked down the wood shoot to the tray and even the thin wood chips don't appear to be burning. I really don't know what to think. Any thoughts?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 27, 2013)

baclay, evening and welcome to the forum....        Check the chip tray...   see where and how it is sitting on or near the the heating element....  It may just need a little adjusting....  On my MES, the chip tray sits about 1/32" above the element...  

Dave


----------



## baclay9 (Sep 27, 2013)

In mine the chip tray rest on the element itself


----------



## daveomak (Sep 27, 2013)

baclay9 said:


> In mine the chip tray rest on the element itself


I have no idea.....   I'm changing the thread heading to get more help for you.....  adding "no smoke" what to do.....

Dave


----------



## baclay9 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, after calling and discussing this with the tech department I am not impressed. After reading the "troubleshooting" portion of the owners manual to me verbatim, they told me to return it. I just got my money back and went to Bass Pro and bought a 40" MES. I hope to have more luck with it.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2013)

baclay9 said:


> Well, after calling and discussing this with the tech department I am not impressed. After reading the "troubleshooting" portion of the owners manual to me verbatim, they told me to return it. I just got my money back and went to Bass Pro and bought a 40" MES. I hope to have more luck with it.


Well you'll at least have more folks who will understand your misery.......LOL

J/K....


----------



## labouvesw (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello I have recently been wanting the Electric smoker myself...due to the only smoking I have ever done was a Lil fire and wood... so I recently  picked up this XL model..left in box in outdoor kitchen..well while counting sheep I was looking at recipes seen a large amount of negative post about the model I had just picked up.Today I cured...and still a little on the negative side. Here goes nothing...225...left doors open dumped little over a 1/4 cup pellets waited 3min....seen smoke closed the glass doors and.....













20161130_190450.jpg



__ labouvesw
__ Nov 30, 2016





Not bad was my thoughts...


----------

